# Indian Schools and Family life in Johannesburg



## anil.gurwara (Oct 29, 2014)

Dears,

Any idea about good ICSE/CBSE Indian schools and how difficult is it to get admission, quality of education and fee structure.

Is Johannesburg very expensive for India families if housing is covered by employer itself?

Any details or an existing blog on this will be very helpful.


----------

